# Sonne, Mond und Wolken 2021



## PeBo (21. Feb. 2021)

Jetzt gegen 17:00 Uhr, die Sonne scheint, aber am Himmel ist auch sehr deutlich und gut der Mond zu erkennen:
  

Ist doch mal ein Foto wert.


Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (19. März 2021)

Heute Abend, kalte aber klare Nacht. 

Wieder mal der Mond:
  

Ich glaube ich bin Mondsüchtig 

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (19. März 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin Mondsüchtig


Das glaube ich auch
Kannst Du nicht mal die Sonne fotografieren und nicht immer nur den ollen Mond

Gruß Axel


----------

